# Republic on JJ extension



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/1006sunsnb1006.html



> Suns President and General Manager Bryan Colangelo has held "informal talks" about a contract extension over the past two months with Johnson's agent, Arn Tellem. Phoenix's exclusive negotiating rights expire Oct. 31. If not extended, Johnson would become a restricted free agent next summer.
> 
> "If it does get done, that'd be great," Johnson said. "If it doesn't, I'll keep striving. I'd love to stay here. It's been in the back of my mind, but I try not to think about it."


Some less important stuff on Casey's option as well.

Dan Fegan is demanding an extension for Jason Richardson starting at 10M$ and J-Rich is no better than JJ really although more marketable and the best player on Golden State's team probably.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

This is from Peter Vecsey, so take it for what it's worth:



> If you haven't figured out why the Clippers failed to match the Suns' relatively edible offer sheet ($48M for six) to Quentin Richardson and instead replaced him with declining free agent Kerry Kittles, whose fragile right knee again is hurting for certain, the answer is Corey Maggette. For the good of everyone concerned, the warring warlords had to be separated, relates an un-stapled observer.
> 
> Richardson's got his, and now Joe Johnson wants that and more, either from Phoenix now, or from someone else when he becomes a restricted free agent come July 1. According to a source, the Suns' significant scorer (16.7 last season) who also can rebound and pass, appears to be inflexible regarding his $10M per demand.


If the Suns think Johnson is going to get that much money, they'd do well to trade him right now, because he isn't worth it. I doubt he gets paid more than Quentin Richardson though, since next summer's free agent class is stronger than this year's.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Trade him to a cellar dweller for their pick.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

JJ is a scrub. J-Rich is a much better scrub then JJ.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I agree, no way is JJ worth $10M per. He'd need to play much better than he did last season to get $10M per for 6 years.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> I agree, no way is JJ worth $10M per. He'd need to play much better than he did last season to get $10M per for 6 years.


Yeah. I can't see him playing better than last season either, at least not statistically with Nash and Q added to the team. 

Still, he's just following the other to be FA's with their contract demands. Jefferson, Gasol and Kirilenko have already got their big extensions, so guys like Zach Randolph, Eddy Curry, Tony Parker, Dalembert, Richardson and now JJ are all asking for too much money. Heck, even Radmanovic has reportedly asked for big money and he's proved nothing. But, I think their teams will wisely hold off negotiating their contracts until the summer.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Should have trade Marion, when they had the chance.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Should have trade Marion, when they had the chance.


I think 99% of all Suns fans would rather have Q/Marion than Q/JJ.

They'll probably re-sign him at about 8m per, but it's very possible that JJ isn't in a Suns uni next year.. Bobcats anyone?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> I think 99% of all Suns fans would rather have Q/Marion than Q/JJ.
> ...


What are you suggesting, that JJ be sent to the Bobcats for pick(s)?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> What are you suggesting, that JJ be sent to the Bobcats for pick(s)?


I was suggesting that the Bobcats will offer JJ a huge contract and the Suns let him walk. But, it sounds like the Suns might be close to extending him now.


----------

